# Worst kiicking rifle u shot?



## bubbas kenner

I shot an old British 303 with an old Gibson scope bout 30 years ago and will never forget the scope burn still have a scar what's y'all rifle kicking story?


----------



## boom!

*steyers* 270 with a pencil barrel and a composite stock. I got a couple scope rings from that gun.


----------



## Moonpie

A custom made ultralightweight rifle in .416 Taylor caliber.
Rifle weighed right at 4 pounds.

One shot just about knocked me out. LOL.

The guy who owned it named it PainStick.


----------



## mrsh978

Factory 300 ultra mag. Factory wood stick with hard rubber â€œ recoil pad â€œ. Very violent


----------



## Cynoscion

Iâ€™ve had the (dis) pleasure of shooting some very large bore rifles over the years. A .500 Nitro Express in a Krieghoff double, a .470 Nitro Express in a Chapuis double rifle and a .458 Lott in a CZ 550 all come to mind as being pretty hard recoiling. If memory serves me, the Lott beat me up more than either of the larger bore doubles.

Iâ€™ve got an early 1960â€™s model Rem 700 in 30-06 with a very short barrel and metal butt plate that will cross your eyes as well.


----------



## artys_only

270 ultra light win ...


----------



## RB II

I had a Weatherby Vanguard S2 submoa in 7 mag. Kicked harder than anything I have ever shot. It would literally slide your butt back on the shooting bench stool.


----------



## Sgrem

Pawpaws old 10 gauge with double trigger.... some geese worked their way down.... i accidentally touched off both triggers.... threw me over backwards out of the boat. Dropped the gun in 8 ft of water. That was a cold event to go down and keep feeling around for it.... i found it. Luckily didnt break my dang collarbone.

Working up loads for the .450 NE for the cape buffalo hunt and they were WAY WAY WAY WAY too hot. Punishing. Crippling. Chronograph told a scary tale. Pulled the bullets and dumped the powder to start over. A reasonably high performing .450 doesnt bother me a bit tho.... 

Shooting a Ruger.44mag semi automatic carbine thinking its a Ruger 10/22 was hilarious to see my brother do. Expecting the light pop pop of a 22 and he gets the full fury of 44 mag. 4 rapid shots before he realized he was being thumped. The two guns look identical except for the bore.


----------



## TIMBOv2

Cheap arse Savage 110 I think it was.
Synthetic stock. 30-06
Scope never got me but it did get a couple of my buddies.
Dang sure had to Loctite all scope mounts on that POS


----------



## 24lonestars

45/70 marlin will knock the **** out of you more than 82a1, magnum research 45/70 revolver not to bad compared to the lever action shoulder buster


----------



## Fishtexx

BSA Featherweight 30.06. Factory magna port and still kicked like a beast. The only gun I have sold and not missed.


----------



## 348473

Not a rifle but bps 12 3.5 inch with 2 3/4 ounce turkey is not fun to me at all.


----------



## B&C

RME Foundation 7 Ultra Mag. Synthetic Stock, light weight factory mountain rifle. 4 shots to sight it in and haven't touched it since......


----------



## texas bohunk

JC Higgins / Sears bolt action 30.06.


----------



## CHARLIE

.416 for me


----------



## deano77511

Me also 30 06 pump ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## On The Hook

Lightweight Savage 7mm Mag. That thing would rip your shoulder off it you shot it more than once. Still hurts thinking about it, even though it was sold long ago. 7mm mag, no thanks.


----------



## Trouthunter

https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2337194

That would be the worst for me 

TH


----------



## Cynoscion

Hahahahahaha. I remember that thread Martin. You are still the winner, or loser depending on how you look at it!


----------



## Trouthunter

LOL! Robert I have one of those Lucite displays with all of Weatherby's cartridges inside it. I thought about putting a piece of tape to hid the .460 round. 

TH


----------



## Csafisher

hurricane matt said:


> Not a rifle but bps 12 3.5 inch with 2 3/4 ounce turkey is not fun to me at all.


Those will do it, especially in a pump. If you want some punishment, find some Remington heavy hyper steel loads.


----------



## Sgrem

I bought some hyper steels once.....once.... terrible. Buddy shot them in a citori and it opened on the shot.


----------



## Csafisher

sgrem said:


> I bought some hyper steels once.....once.... terrible. Buddy shot them in a citori and it opened on the shot.


I have a couple on hand for buddies who leave the duck blind without taking their gun. I snuck one in a buddies gun and he didnâ€™t know. He always takes his gun now. Lol


----------



## Bukmstr

*45/70*

I thought it dislocated my shoulder the first time I shot it. It is quite a surprise. I learned quickly what to expect and I love the gun now.


----------



## MechAg94

I have the Marlin 1894 CB model with a longer octagon barrel. It kicks pretty hard especially if you try to shoot it on a bench. Standing with shooting sticks is much better. I didn't think about the shorter model being worse.

Recoil by itself never bothered me a whole lot except after the fact. What always bothered me to the point of screwing up my shooting is when the scope jumps back at you after the shot especially with a cheap scope with poor eye relief. Some rifles are better with iron sights.


----------



## bubbas kenner

MechAg94 said:


> I have the Marlin 1894 CB model with a longer octagon barrel. It kicks pretty hard especially if you try to shoot it on a bench. Standing with shooting sticks is much better. I didn't think about the shorter model being worse.
> 
> Recoil by itself never bothered me a whole lot except after the fact. What always bothered me to the point of screwing up my shooting is when the scope jumps back at you after the shot especially with a cheap scope with poor eye relief. Some rifles are better with iron sights.


Yes indeed,the Gipson rifle scope that scope burned me didn't have any rubber piece around the eye piece.Who knows if they made scopes without a rubber eye pad?


----------



## Wolfie#2

Buddies 30 [email protected] Savage 270 is the hardest kicking rifle I have owned and have shot deer with .223, .243, 30-30,.308, .270 and 6.5 Grendel. Never saw a need for more power. 10 rounds through the 30 SAUM was more than a whole day @ the range with all my rifles combined


----------



## capt mullet

When I bought my Sako 30-06 and first took it to the range I could only fire 8 shots trying to sight it in and I was ready to sell it. I was done with it. My shoulder hurt for 2 weeks. 

However I bought a Limbsaver and now it is a joy to shoot. No pain whatsoever


----------



## Davidsel47

I have a Remington 700 in a 300 Win Mag. I was bruised after going through a box of ammo sighting in.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim

Cynoscion said:


> Iâ€™ve got an early 1960â€™s model Rem 700 in 30-06 with a very short barrel and metal butt plate that will cross your eyes as well.


I inherited my dads 1960s Remington model 740 semi rifle in 30-06. Little bitty lightweight rifle with a metal butt plate. Horrible recoil, chews up your shoulder.

I have a bolt action .50 BMG that is much more pleasant than the little 30-06.


----------



## Garzas23

300 Win Mag..


----------



## MARK MACALUSO

7mm mag in a Sako Finnbear. Holy freaking shananagans


----------



## Worm Drowner

Wasn't the worst kick, but 25 or so years ago, I was shooting a buddy's 30-06. I'd just been prescribed eyeglasses so I wasn't used to them and I was seated at a bench that was far too small for my 6'6" frame. I got on top of the scope, pulled the trigger and.........I still have a faint scar over my right eye after all these years.


----------



## hjm

26 nosler without a brake


----------



## T-Roy

When I was about 12 years old. The Friday before opening day of deer season and before the Friday night football game. I grabbed up my Grandpa's Savage 99 30-30 with a horseshoe metal plate stock to give it a test shot before the morning hunt. Well it being Texas in November, it was hot. I only had a tee shirt on. I am 47 years old and on a cold day I can still feel it in my shoulder. LOL

That gun now is in my gun safe. I have shot it since. It does not have the same effect now. But I still respect it.


----------



## jm423

In my younger days (age 8 or 10) I learned the hard way it is not advisable to cock both hammers and put fingers on both triggers of a 10 Ga double barrel. Had a different effect than shown on the Saturday matinee movies!


----------



## Texas Jeweler

*recoil!*

I have fired numerous large bore rifles over the years. The worst was Charlie Harrington's .600 NE double rifle. I called it Double Hateful. Made my nose run after I fired.

You had to hate what you were shooting at and yourself for using it. That is the only rifle I never cared to shoot again, but it did save his life in a Cape Buffalo charge.


----------



## RB II

30-06 sure seems to get a lot of action on this thread. I did shoot a Model 70 Winchester with the stock cut down (unbeknownst to me), it was the closest to scope burn that I ever got. That think hurt to shoot it.


----------



## J L Dunn

I have two (2) 510 Wells Express, one on a P-14 Action (.303 Enfield made for the Brits in WW1) and the other on on a Ruger Single Shot action.


The Ruger is not as heavy as the P-14, and consequently it's punishes more.


These rifles are not designed to be shot from sitting at the bench. You need to be standing so the whole body can come into play.


I provided the ammo for the gunsmith who built the P-14 for me, and in the deal he had to sight it in at 100 yards. What he did was fire one round then adjust the cross hairs on the scope to match the hole on paper (at 25 yards, no less).


He said one round was enough for him.


I shot the Ruger to align sights at the Golden Triangle Gun Club's range...7 times, and upon examinng my naked chest and arms two days later (I shoot from the Left side), I was a dark yellow from my wrist up to the side of my neck. Area where stock was in contact with my shoulder was dark purple, about the size of my hand.


Can't wait to go to the range again...as soon as I recuperate from the double pneumonia that **** near killed me. And that may be a while yet.


JLD


----------



## 82dodge

my 338 win mag, not fun


----------



## Parkerboy

A friend's father had a 416 Rigby and asked I would like to shoot it and being 17 years of age at the time I said sure. I shot one round and handed it back to him and he said there were a couple of more rounds to which I said no thanks

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattsfishin

At 16 or 17 went with some older people hunting. They said they had a rifle I could use and we could go shoot it if I wanted to SURE !!! 45/70 octagonal barrel steel plate. Kicked like a mule. shot 338, 35's, 30-06 and still remember the 45/70.


----------



## RedXCross

Ditto,
Freaking mule wand



MARK MACALUSO said:


> 7mm mag in a Sako Finnbear. Holy freaking shananagans


----------



## CAMDEX

Fishtexx said:


> BSA Featherweight 30.06. Factory magna port and still kicked like a beast. The only gun I have sold and not missed.


As I read these posts I kept thinking no one ever shot my dad's rifle, the same one you listed. He still has it and shoots it.


----------



## yr_tiger

Ruger no 1 in 270 WBY...I think it's the recoil velocity that brings the pain....Love the gun and accurate as he!! but jack I gota give myself a pep talk to pull the trigger on the third shot at the range...I use it hunting so usually only fire a couple to check zero and 1 or two hunting...


----------



## dk2429

Dont know if this counts but...

Was shooting a buddies 20 gauge double barrel Winchester.. Some how someway, BOTH shells shot off at the same time. I'm scared of double barrels for life, just put it that way to ya... lol


----------



## Prof. Salt

I've got a Remington 870 Super Mag in 12 gauge, and with heavy 3 1/2" turkey loads it will get your attention. 

When my son was a teenager he was adventurous and always keen to learn. One day he was using my 870 and shooting dove loads at the property like they were going out of style. When he went to put the gun back in the case he spied some 3 1/2" shells and with a smile and a sparkle in his eyes asked what they were and if he could shoot them. I told him they're not usually for practice but only for shooting turkeys. He wanted to satisfy his curiosity... so he pulled the trigger one time, then promptly put the gun down while trying to hide a tear involuntarily running down his cheek. He wasn't curious about the mag loads after that.


----------



## jm423

Other than my previous post re. a double 10 ga, both barrels, I believe one of the nastiest kicking rifles I ever shot was a 338 Win with a stock a bit (bunch!) too short for me. No dents in the face but got my eyebrow brushed. It far outdid 375's and 458's I've shot


----------



## bigdaddyflo

Between the rifles/shotguns/pistols/etc. my buddy and I own, Iâ€™ve shot 10 gauge shotguns, double trigger 12 gauge shotguns with both triggers going off simultaneously, a 416 Rigby PISTOL, and a 500 S&W pistol among other nasty big bangers. 
Now as far are rifles, I shoot a 300 Win Mag (no brake), 338 Lapua (with brake). but nothing compares to a 375 H&H (no brake). I have a mouthpiece in the range bag when I shoot this rifle. It just rattles the **** out of my teeth every time Iâ€™m shoot it. It is lightweight with heavy loads and is the only rifle that personally owns me!
But probably the hardest hitter has to be the 460 Rem. Ultra Mag. It comes with a factory brake installed to lessen the hurt. My buddy and I were out one day shooting and he says â€œI wonder what it feels like without the brake.â€ Well, I said â€œhold my beer while I take off the brakeâ€ (in reality it was a couple weeks). We loaded up two rounds. My bud shot one, and I shot one. It was absolutely horrible! I wish I would have recorded that for obvious reasons, but didnâ€™t. I donâ€™t think those threads will ever see daylight again!


----------



## Trouthunter

> but nothing compares to a 375 H&H (no brake). I have a mouthpiece in the range bag when I shoot this rifle. It just rattles the **** out of my teeth every time Iâ€™m shoot it.


Weird. My .375 H&H is more of a push and is really enjoyable to shoot.

TH


----------



## jebber

WWI Mauser anti-tank rifle. Just a smidge over .50 cal.

two pics - me at the bench; you can see how we blocked it to help with recoil.
second pic is the owner with it on his shoulder - give an idea of size. His flip phone lets you know this was a looong time ago.

I would not shoot it a fifth time


----------



## Blue Devil 7

My Savage 110 300 Win Mag beats the snot out of me when shot from the bench with my 180gr hand loads. It is hell on mule deer too though.


----------



## gundoctor

Over the years I have fired numerous heavy recoiling rifles and enjoyed doing it. Even a couple 50 cal BMG with a brake. But the day a customer walked in with that Wesely Richards double in 600 nitro, I'll never forget. He asked me to test fire both barrels & like a dumb d** I agreed. Im glad he only wanted two shots, because I nearly backed out on shooting the second one.


----------



## dk2429

I haven't shot many rifles yet, but the worst was either a S&W M&P15 AR, or a 30-06.

The worst kicking gun....?

My late 1910's Winchester 12 gauge model 12 with a round of buck shot. Walnut stock, no recoil absorber, that ole girl will kick your shoulder off! No bs, you run 3 or 4 rounds through it one after another you'll want to put it down.

My newer Winchester 1300 is a pellet gun compared to that model 12! I can shoot rounds of high brass BB steel shot through that 1300 all day no problem.. The model 12 will finish me after a few rounds


----------



## Jackzilla357

A .375 h&h rifle that had a metal butt plate. It didn't kick like a mule it kicked like a grown *** horse.


----------



## TreyW81

Stevens 7mm-08. Sold it, and so did the next guy...


----------



## texas bohunk

An old JC Higgins (Remington) 30.06. It would actually bruise my shoulder after shooting at the gun range. Kept it 2 years then traded it off.


----------



## 30"r

Rifles Inc sheep Hunter extra lightweight rifle (around 4 lbs), no brake, in 300 Weatherby Mag. I agreed to shoot it in for a friend and after about 8 rounds was punch drunk.


----------



## Parkerboy

When I was 17 a friend's father had a .416 Rigby, bolt action, no recoil pad. I shot it once and that was enough.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## unc_jaws23

By far and away .300 weatherby, it has an unbelievable sharp kick, would rather shoot the .378 or .416. .300 wsm is like a 243 compared to the weatheby


----------



## gman1772

Barrett Light Fifty. Not only did it kick like a Missouri mule the R.O.'s hated the thing. I had to go prone at ASC in Houston to keep shooting it. The dust was terrible from the muzzle brake gas. I tried to block the dust with a pricey HS Precision shooting mat. Big mistake. The mat looked like spaghetti after one shot. I was a gun flipper during that time & that monstrosity went back out the shop door at a tidy profit.


----------



## Davey jones popper

Not technically a rifle but had my uncles 4 gauge put me on my arse as a teenager. My shoulder hurt for 4 days straight after that.


----------



## basicfish

*Remington 700 in 300RUM*

I got to shoot a 416 rigby as a teenager,and wow, but my Remington 700 BDL in 300 RUM (Remington Ultra Magnum) is a close second. with a better brake it it will tame down.
but after a day at the range with my bergara 6.5, I think I can live without the 300RUM


----------



## Waymore

Have a 300 weatherby magnum with 200 grain *** stomper!!!


----------



## schmellba99

Tie between my Marlin 1895 in .45-70 with no recoil compensation at all and my .300 WSM with no brake or recoil pad. Both are just not fun to shoot for any more than a shot or two.


----------



## AG2009

ruger 270.... I was 5...


----------

